# Craftsman 917276010 Riding Mower



## CM2678 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have just replaces the key switch and wiring harness on my Craftsman Riding Mower Model 917276010. It wont do anything. The color code on the plug near the starter does not match up male side to female side ( not sure that makes a difference). I also do not have voltage to any of the terminals that the key switch plugs into. As a matter of fact i do not have voltage to any part of the new harness. There is one empty female plug attached to a red wire behind the battery but i can not find where it should plug into. HELP
Thanks, Carlos


----------

